# Was machen? Neues Mainboard oder AGP Graka kaufen?



## PGW (12. Juli 2007)

Ich habe folgendes "Problem": Ich habe ein Mainboard (ich glaube es leigt an dem Mainboard, aber korrigiert mich wenns nicht stimmt) das für AGP Anschlüsse (Grafikkartenmäßig) ausgerüstet ist... Das heißt: Ich muss mir entweder ein neues Mainboard kaufen (weiß nicht genau aber ich schätze mal etwa 80 €) oder eine AGP Grafikkarte, wenn ich eine neue will... Im Moment habe ich eine X850 Pro von ATI, allerdings kann ich mit der schon jetzt keine Shader Modell 3 Spiele mehr spielen... Doch dachte ich, wenn ich schon eine neue Grafikkarte kaufe, dann gleich eine Shader modell 4, die dann auch einigermaßen zukunftssicher ist... Also eine AGP Karte kaufen oder neues Mainboard?

Danke Im Vorraus

mfg PGW


----------



## chmee (12. Juli 2007)

Oder ? Die erste Möglichkeit ist nur *GraKa-AGP* und die zweite heisst
*Mainboard UND PCIe-GraKA*.

Das kommt auf Dein Portemonaie an. Und letztlich würde ich bei einem neuen
Mainboard auch davon ausgehen, dass Du neues RAM brauchst, möglicherweise
auch ne neue CPU. Aktuelles Mainboard mit DDR1-Ram wäre ja wohl der Hohn.

mfg chmee


----------



## fluessig (13. Juli 2007)

Prinzipiell würde ich dir zu einem neuen Mainboard und PCI-E raten, aber sicherheitshalber solltest du hier noch ein paar mehr Details zu deinem Rechner nennen.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (13. Juli 2007)

Es ist wie immer eine Geld und für was du den Rechner benutzen willst frage....für AGP würde ich mal nach ner Liste der besten AGP grakas suchen


----------



## PGW (13. Juli 2007)

Mein PC:

P4 3.0 GHZ (Dual Core)
2048 MB RAM 
X850 Pro
Asus P5N....... irgendwas irgendwas Mainboard
80 GB Festplatte

Was gibt es denn überhaupt schon für AGP Grakas, denn wenn ich ein neues Mainbord kaufen muss, und dann auch noch evtl. neues CPU, RAM etc, bringt mir das auch nix...


----------



## chmee (13. Juli 2007)

P4 als DualCore ? Meinst Du HT ? Oder nen 8xx oder 9xx ?

Grundsätzlich würde ich sagen, dass Dein System beim Spielen defintiv von der GraKa ausgebremst wird. Es gibt von ATI/AMD und auch Nvidia neuere Karten auf AGP-Basis.

Und noch eine Verständnisfrage :
Die P5N-Serie ist doch recht neu ?! Da ist doch PCIe drauf ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Karlzberg (19. Juli 2007)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie Du darauf kommst, dass Du ein Spiel mit Shader Modell 3.0 nicht spielen kannst. 
Gewisse Grafikeffekte haben normalerweise keinen Einfluß auf die Spielbarkeit, höchstens musst du eine minimal schlechtere Grafik in Kauf nehmen.

Wichtig ist, dass deiner Karte eine entsprechende Direct-x-Kompatibilität mitgegeben ist. 
Das Shader Modell 3.0 ist z.b. in Directx 9.0c enthalten, das deine Grafikkarte auf jeden Fall unterstützt. 
Weiterhin müsste ich mich nun ärgstens täuschen, wenn deine GraKa kein Shader-Modell 3.0 unterstütze. Die x-Serie hat nämlich meines Wissens nach Shader-Modell 3.0, schon die gute, alte Radeon-Serie hatte 2.0. 
Ein Karten-Neukauf wird also nicht nötig sein, solange Du keine Directx 10 Spiele spielen möchtest. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber Deine Karte müsste sogar noch Direct x 10 kompatibel sein.


----------



## PGW (19. Juli 2007)

In Sachen Hardware bin ich nicht total auf den Kopf gefallen und von daher kann ich mit Gewissheit sagen, dass ich keine Shader Modell 3 Graka habe und deshalb auch keine Spiele damit starten kann. Das habe ich bei Colin McRae Dirt, Rainbow Six Vegas und Splinter Cell Double Agent hinter mir: Alles Spiele die ich sehr mag und es werden weitere gute Spiele kommen, die ich nicht einmal starten kann... Deshalb möchte ich mir gleich eine zukunftssichere Shader Modell 4 Graka kaufen, die einen AGP Anschluss hat. Das weiß ich, da ich selber nur eine X850 Grafikkarte habe die nur über AGP läuft. 
So viel zu den beiden Fragen in Sachen Schnittstellenanschluss und Shader Modell... Jetzt versteht ihr vlt. meine Sorge!


----------



## Karlzberg (19. Juli 2007)

Ich hab nochmal nachgesehen. Deine GraKa hat tatsächlich nur das SM 2.0. 
Ich hätte schwören können, dass sie schon 3.0 hat. 

Das erklärt aber immernoch nicht, dass Du die genannten und andere Spielen nicht spielen kannst. 
Daher habe ich auch hier noch einmal nachgesehen, und musste erstaunt feststellen, dass einige Spieleschmieden scheinbar gezielt einige Spieler ausschließen wollen. 
Begründungen wie Lichtberechnung, damit auch wirklich ALLE Lichtquellen zerstörbar sind, können da wahrlich nicht herhalten. 
Da stecken ganz andere Gründe dahinter, schließlich sind diese Spiele sogar teilweise noch auf die PS2 portierbar. 

Aber das hilft Dir bei deinem Problem ja leider nicht weiter, da Du scheinbar eine solche Produktphilosophie unterstützen möchtest (nicht böse gemeint). 

Für eine Aufrüstung würde ich jedem einen Umstieg auf PCIe empfehlen, ist aber -wie hier schon erwähnt- eine Frage des Geldbeutels. 
Von einem neuen PCIe-board, das alle deine Komponenten unterstützt, wirst Du auch in Zukunft nicht mehr viel haben, folglich müsstest Du auch einige andere Komponenten erweitern. 
Folglich sollte eine neue AGP-Karte wohl die beste Wahl darstellen.
Jetzt stellt sich natürlich noch die Frage, ob Du Dir wirklich eine Shader 4.0-Karte zulegen solltest. Ich gehe mal nicht davon aus, dass in den nächsten 1-2 Jahren Spiele rauskommen werden, die AUSSCHLIEßLICH shader 4.0 unterstützen. Das wäre wirklich eine Frechheit von Seiten der Spielehersteller!
Den Differenzbetrag zwischen einer Shader 3.0 Karte und einer Shader 4.0 Karte würde ich an Deiner Stelle beiseite legen und schonmal für ein neues System sparen. 
Gerade diese Hardwarehungrigen Spiele, die Du gern zu spielen scheinst, werden früher oder später ein stärkeres System benötigen. 
Nachher kannst Du das jeweilige Spiel nämlich nicht mehr wegen zu geringer Prozessorleistung starten, bzw. musst enormste Performance-Verluste in Kauf nehmen.
Ist aber natürlich auch wieder von Deinem Geldbeutel anhängig. Wenn es Deiner Meinung in Deinen Möglichkeiten liegt, Dir in 1-2 Jahren einen neuen Rechner zu basteln, dann rate ich Dir zu einer etwas günstigeren Karte. 
Ist dies nicht der Fall, dann wird wohl eine Shader 4.0 Karte die bessere Wahl sein. 

Auf jeden Fall solltest du -wie schon gesagt- mit AGP noch am besten beraten sein, da sich PCIe aus genannten Gründen nicht für Dich lohnt. Es sei denn natürlich, du solltest ein Board haben, das beide Schnittstellen unterstützt.


----------



## Raubkopierer (20. Juli 2007)

Ich würde auch auf PCI-E umsteigen.und Nvidia 
atürlich muss bei dem Umstieg am besten gleich noch Sockel 775 und DDR2 her weil du sonst bald wieder nen neues Board brauchst.

Übrigens ist Splinter Cell 4 also Double Agent nur mit Shader 3 spielbar. ATI hat erst mit der X1*** Serie nachgezogen wenn ich mich nicht irre.da war Nvidia auch schneller.da gabs Shader 3 schon mit der Geforce 6. Rund ein Jahr vor dem ersten reinen Shader 3 Spiel.

Ich hab übrigens nen Asus P4GD1 also wundere ich mich, dass du noch AGP hast.

Aber du könntest dir auch eine Geforce 7950GT kaufen. Das ist eigentlich die beste AGP Karte auf dem Markt.und das wird sie wohl auch bleiben, da ich nicht denke, dass die Geforce 8 oder die neue ATI für AGP kommen.


----------



## PGW (20. Juli 2007)

Jap, die letzten 2 Beiträge haben nun endlich mein Problem verstanden! Natürlich hat meine Graka nur S.M. 2 und ich will natürlich Shader Modell 4 haben, da Crysis, Alan Wake, und viele andere Spiele mit Shader Modell 4 rauskommen werden und es dann nicht mehr lange dauern wird, bis Spiele nur noch damit laufen. Für meinen Geldbeutel ist es ganz und gar nicht gut sich jetzt einen neuen PC oder den Umstieg auf PCI zu leisten, deshalb werde ich wohl eine Shader Modell 4 Graka für AGP kaufen! Jetzt ist nur die Frage welche.... Es gibt ja mehrere Möglichkeiten: Auf Nvidia habe ich noch nie viel gesetzt und da sie keine Grakas für AGP der 8000 Serie rausbringen werden, hat sich das Thema eh erledigt! Also ATI: Entweder eine 2400 oder 2600 aber irgendwie finde ich da gar keine Grakas, obwohl es welche geben müsste! Außerdem: Kann es auch sein, dass mein Mainboard AGP UND PCI möglich macht? (weil ihr euch da alle so wundert)


----------



## chmee (20. Juli 2007)

Ich kann mich entsinnen, dass es Mainboards mit AGP UND PCIe gibt.

Nebenbei, bitte PCI und PCIe nicht verwechseln. PCI gibt es überall drauf.
PCI-Karten gibt es auch, sind aber sterbenslangsam und nur für "Sonderzwecke"
sinnvoll.

Also : Schau doch nochmal genau nach, welches Mainboard Du hast. Denn
dann kann man Dir auch sagen, welche Möglichkeiten Du hast, ohne von einem
neuen System zu reden.

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (20. Juli 2007)

Wie ich schon sagte: AGP hat von der Bandbreite der transportierbaren Daten einfach kaum noch Potenzial so wie es aussieht. Und wenn entgegen alle Annahmen  Shader-4-Karten  für AGP kommen (es gibt noch keine) wird man mit diesen kaum in der Lage sein richtig zu spielen, da schon jetzt die Flaggschiffe benötigt werden um auf maximalen Details zu spielen. In einem Jahr werden diese wohl nur noch für mittlere Details genügen. Also um die von dir genannten Spiele zu spielen benötigst du Vista, da nur DirectX10 das Shadermodell 4 unterstützt. Allerdings ist aktuellen Berichten zu entnehmen, dass in vielen Fällen ein Fallback auf DirectX 9c geplant ist und somit wohl SM3 bzw. sogar 2.
Bei der Wahl der Grafikkarte würde ich übrigens klar zu Nvidia tendieren, da man dort einfach mehr für sein Geld bekommt.

Edit: und klar könntest du PCI-E und AGP haben. Vorrausgesetzt, du hast bei deinen Schnittstellen 4 verschiedene Arten (wenn dann vermutlich PCI, PCI-E 16X, AGP 8X und PCI-E 1X). Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein hast du wohl nur AGP und damit eben nur normale PCI- und die AGP 8X Schnittstelle. Solltest du recht kurze Schnittstelen haben handelt es sich dabei um die PCI-E 1X Schnittstellen und du hast entweder den als erstes beschriebenen Fall vorliegen oder entgegen deiner Aussage nur PCI-E


----------



## PGW (20. Juli 2007)

Also gut passt auf: Mainboard (laut Everest):

Asus P5S800-VM

Vielleicht hilft euch da auch mein RAM weiter:

DDR SDRAM mit 2x 1024 MB und 200 bzw. 400 MHZ Takt /tatsächlicher und effektiver Takt)

Nochmal zum Mainboard: CPU Sockel/Steckplätze: 1 Socket 775

Erweiterungssteckplätze:

3 PCI
1 AGP


----------



## Raubkopierer (21. Juli 2007)

Mh.kauf dir einfach ein neues Mainboard mit PCI-E und DDR2.das sollte noch ne Weile gehn.später kannst du dann auf einen Core 2 Duo umsteigen.


----------



## PGW (21. Juli 2007)

Das kann ich leider nicht machen, da ich dann noch mit einer guten Shader Modell 4 Grafikkarte, neuem Ram und einem neuen Mainboard LOCKER in die 500 € reinkomme! Ich will mir eine AGP Karte kaufen, aber bei Everest steht ja sogar, dass die irgendwie solche PCI Anschlüsse hätte... kann mir einer wirklich bestätigen, dass ich keine PCI Graka kaufen kann?


----------



## fluessig (21. Juli 2007)

Wie schon in den vorherigen Posts gesagt wurde: Es ist ein Unterschied zwischen PCI und PCI Express (PCI-E). Neue Grafikkarten benutzen die PCI Express Schnittstelle, natürlich gibt es noch Grafikkarten für PCI und AGP. 

Zu deiner letzten Frage: Dein Mainboard unterstützt definitv _kein_ PCI Express, das kann man dem Datenblatt von 
http://www.asus.de/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=146&l4=0&model=374&modelmenu=2
entnehmen. 

Für Leute die ihre PCs selber basteln ist das mit AGP und PCI-E zur Zeit eine Zerreißfrage. Die einen haben noch eine sehr gute teure AGP Karte und nur zu wenig CPU, die anderen sind mit der Rechenleistung der CPU zufrieden, haben aber ein Mainboard mit AGP und wollen eine gute Grafikkarte kaufen.

Es gibt eine Zwitterlösung die versucht alles zu vereinen. Ich bin selbst am überlegen, ob ich nicht diesen Weg gehen soll: Die Firma ASRock hat 1 oder 2 Mainboards im Angebot die wahre Alleskönner sind und das für einen Spotpreis um die 50 Euro (in München sogar unter 50 Euro).

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=213951

Da kannst du deinen alten RAM, CPU usw einbauen, könntest wenn du wolltest deine CPU gegen einen Core 2 Duo austauschen und trotzdem deinen DDR1 Speicher drin lassen (hat natürlich Performanceeinbußen gegenüber der Nutzung mit DDR2 Speicher), kannst AGP oder PCI-E Grafikkarten anschließen und es funktioniert trotzdem noch mit deinem alten Netzteil (zumindest wird das behauptet). Vielleicht ist das ja die Lösung die du suchst.


----------



## PGW (21. Juli 2007)

Okay, obwohl dein Lösungsvorschlag ziemlich kompliziert klingt (alles umbauen etc.) scheint es die perfekte Lösung für mich zu sein! Wie siche rbist du denn dass das alles reibungslos funktioniert? Ansonsten kaufe ich mir halt doch eine 2600 HD für AGP, sobald die rauskommt...


----------



## Darkhell (21. Juli 2007)

Ich würde auch sagen neues mainboard, weil:

1. ddr-boards werden nun noch eher selten verkauft (ebay ausgeschlossen)
2. agp karten sterben langsam, aber sicher aus, (leider *wein*) siehe PCI
3. mit ddr2 bist du auf jeden fal zukunftsgerüsted

und mit pcie fährst du besser, da man da auch 2 grakas kombinieren kann.

das heisst aber auch, dass du noch neue ddr2s kaufen musst.....


----------



## fluessig (21. Juli 2007)

PGW hat gesagt.:


> Okay, obwohl dein Lösungsvorschlag ziemlich kompliziert klingt (alles umbauen etc.) scheint es die perfekte Lösung für mich zu sein! Wie siche rbist du denn dass das alles reibungslos funktioniert? Ansonsten kaufe ich mir halt doch eine 2600 HD für AGP, sobald die rauskommt...



Ich kann dir leider keine Sicherheit dafür geben. Ich bin selber noch am überlegen den Schritt zu machen, die Kommentare von Käufern bei Alternate sind vielversprechend. Das Mainboard ist der einzige Weg nicht komplett aufrüsten zu müssen und es hat trotzdem noch zukunftspotenzial, auch wenn kein GBit Lananschluss und SLI / XFire dabei ist. Der Chipsatz ist natürlich auch nicht der Hammer aber du könntest selbst den neuesten C2D Prozessor einbauen der auf dem Sockel 775 läuft, kannst DDR2 nachrüsten usw - dh. mit dem Board kann man locker noch 3 Jahre leben.

Achja und ich würde nicht darauf tippen, dass eine DX10 fähige AGP Karte auf den Markt kommt. Die Hersteller waren ohnehin gnädig so lange den AGP Port zu unterstützen, meiner Meinung nach wäre es reine Geldverschwendung sowas noch zu kaufen (denn dann ist bald der Prozessor zu schlapp und du sitzt auf einer tollen Grafikkarte, die du nirgends einbauen kannst).


----------



## PGW (22. Juli 2007)

Gut danke, dann werde ich wohl das versuchen! Ähm, ich weiß net genua ob du den Namen des Mainboards schon gesagt hast, aber in dem ganzen Getümmel bin ich etwas durcheinander... Kannst du mir den Namen des Boards nochmal schicken oder vlt. auch einen Link auf alternate geben?


----------



## fluessig (23. Juli 2007)

http://www.litec-computer.de/PC-Kom.../ASRock-775DUAL-VSTA-LanSoundS775::10693.html

Das ist mein Lieblingsladen in München und das Board ist günstig. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## PGW (23. Juli 2007)

Bei dem Teil muss doch irgendein Haken sein, da sonst jeder das Ding kaufen würde und es in Hardware Magazinen (die ich regelmäßig lese) drinstehen würde als "Die Empfehlung" schlechthin... Ich schwanke noch... AGP Karte oder dieses Board...


----------



## fluessig (23. Juli 2007)

Der Makel ist wahrscheinlich der VIA Chipsatz, der nicht so schnell sein wird wie die von Intel. Ausserdem kann man es nicht so gut übertakten wie andere Boards.


----------



## chmee (23. Juli 2007)

Das AsRock 775Dual ist schon bekannt in Schrauberkreisen, bekommt auch viele Hymnen - bezogen auf den Preis. Ich zB habe die SIS und VIA-Chipsätze satt. Seit etwa 2 Jahren greife ich nur noch zu Intel oder NVidia-Chipsätzen und bin sehr zufrieden mit der Qualität - und die meisten Problemchen (zB NVidia und deren Netzwerkapplikationen) sind schnell lösbar.

Deswegen nenn ich nochmal die zwei Mainboards, die ich in letzter Zeit zufrieden verbaut habe:
Intel Basis - Asus P5N-E SLI
AMD Basis - Asus M2N-E

Hier noch ein Link zu nem OC-Forum, da hört man auf jeden Fall raus, wenn ein Board sinnlos rumzickt: http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/

mfg chmee


----------

